# Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??



## Eckentaler (27. Apr. 2009)

hi Forumsgemeinde


ich werde demnächst einen Schwimmteich baggern, soll schön eckig werden wie das ganze Anwesen

EPDM Folie oder grün da wechsel ich noch meine Meinung hin u her will eine helle Optik
welche Folie würdet Ihr nehmen?

wenn EPDM? kann ich Quarzsand als Bodenabdeckung nehmen?

will nix mauern sondern auf die Folie ins Wasser große Steine in Stufen absetzen, habe schön festen lehmigen Boden unter der Folie, soll so 160 tief werden, denke dass reicht oder?

hällt das die Folie eigentlich aus?

Frage welche Steine sind am besten geeignet?

Granit?
Kalchsteine? weis oder gelblich?
Sandsteine?
oder sonst welche?

mit welchen gibts am wenigsten Algenprobleme

und hinter die Steine welches Substrat?
gewaschenen Kies ?
Kalchsandsteinkörnung ?
BAsalt ?

welche Körnung?

ich weiss viele Fragen auf einmal, Danke im voraus


----------



## martin karstens (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Wenn die Steine langsam auf die Folie gelegt werden, vorher dickes Flies unter legen, dann hält das schon die Folie. Wegen Farbe der Folie würde ich versuchen was in der Praxis anzusehen. Ich habe bei mir grüne PVC Folie, die von 1,8m bis auf 0,6m Tiefe zu sehen ist. Bringt was an Helligkeit für den Teich. Aber Geschmackssache.
An Substrat habe ich 2-16mm Kies (gewaschen) genommen. 2-8mm wird auch oft empfohlen. Gewaschenen Sand für den Boden ist gut.
Welche Steine am wenigsten Algenprobleme machen weiß ich auch nicht. Würde mal sagen, um so härter der Stein um so weniger Probleme.


----------



## Eckentaler (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

dann tendiere ich richtung epdm und gewaschenen sand am Boden und Granitsteine mit Kies

oder was sagt Ihr dazu??


----------



## newman71 (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Guten Morgen,
Quarzsand als Bodenabdeckung halte ich für problematisch. Der ist viel zu fein und wirbelt nur auf. Das verschmutzt und trübt das Wasser.
Für die Mauer/Einfassung eignen sich Betonsteine mit Natursteinvorsatz. Schau mal meine Bilder an .

Uwe


----------



## Eckentaler (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

was hast du genau für steine?
was heisst natursteinvorsatz?

blüht der Beton im Wasser nicht aus?

was den Quarzsand angeht,  guter Einwand
hab bei der BAywa ganz groben gesehn mit 3-4 mm Körnung is fast wie Kies
der sollte doch gehn oder?


----------



## newman71 (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Siehst Du mein Bild ? und warst Du in meinem Album ? Die Steine haben das Format 50/20/15 cm. Sie bestehen entweder aus einem Betonkern mit einem farbigen Splittvorsatz (=Natursteinvorsatz wie beim Pflaster in der Hofeinfahrt) oder sie bestehen komplett aus dem mit Splitt versetzten, farbigen Beton. Sie haben eine behauene Oberfläche, so dass man das Material aus einigem Abstand mit natürlichem Granit verwechseln könnte. 
Ausblühen tut da gar nix. (--> Beton für Außenbauteile). Die Steine kann man lose aufeinander stellen oder z.b. mit Fliesenkleber verkleben (wenn man Angst hat).
Hat normalerweise mittlerweile jeder Betonpflasterlieferant in seinem Sortiment!


----------



## Eckentaler (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

hab die Baywa genau neben mir, kenn die Steine von denen Ihrer Austellung

an die hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht, schaut gut aus in deinem Album

muss mal genauer schaun

und wegen algen und ausblühen passiert mit denen Betonsteinen nix, sicher?


----------



## günter-w (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Hallo, ich kann von einem Belag aus Sand oder Kies auf dem Schwimmteichboden nur abraten da serschwert unheimlich die spätere Reinigung und Pflege. Das die Beton Steine nicht aus blühen ist mir neu ist der Betonkern komplett mit Natursteinbelag umhüllt oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Verhalten sich die wie Granit


----------



## Eckentaler (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

@ günter w


also blühen die Betonsteine doch unter wasser aus oder??

wie verhällt sich Granit??  is der gut oder schlecht?


----------



## günter-w (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Ich baue nur mit Granit und hatte bisher noch keine Probleme. Bei Beton verwende ich nur Trasszement. Beton nur so wenig wie möglich. Ich kenne in unserer Gegend einen Teich der viel Beton mit eingebaut hat der ist schon 7 Jahre alt und bringt ihn ohne Zusatzmittel nicht klar. Was genau hier die Hautursache ist habe ich nicht weiter untersucht. Meist spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle .


----------



## newman71 (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Also mal langsam.
Eine Ausblühung im eigentlichen Sinn kann nur entstehen, wenn wasserlöslicher Kalk aus dem Gestein oder Mörtel durch Wasserzutritt gelöst wird und dann aufgrund von Verdunstung wieder auskristllisiert. So entstehen die häßlichen Kalkfahnen an Außenmauern, die mit dem falschen Mörtel hergestellt wurden. Das nennt man Ausblühung !
Die Steine sind für den Außenbereich gedacht. Um hier solche Ausblühungen zu vermeiden/minimieren verzichtet man auf kalkhaltige Bindemittel und benutzt Traß o.ä.
Wenn ich natürlich auf Granit wohnen würde, wäre das erste Wahl. Da kann nix ausblühen und ausspülen. Allerhöchstens die Kois fangen nachts das leuchten an, wenn der Granit zu sehr strahlt 
Uwe


----------



## Eckentaler (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

hi

keine Lust meinen Teich 2x anlegen zu müssen

sicher ist sicher

ich nehm Granit


----------



## Eckentaler (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Welches Substrat empfehlt Ihr?

schon mal was von dem biocalith gehört??

http://www.dispo-online.de/biocalith-umwelt-filtrationssubstrat.html

mein Kies u Schotterhändler hat sowwas ähnliches  auch, nennt er Edelsplit, schaut genauso aus
kann ich dass auch nehmen?

macht der spitze Split der Folie was?
oder Vlies drunter?


----------



## günter-w (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Hallo Eckentaler,
biocalith kannst du auch nehmen letzt endlich wird es vermutlich eine Preisfrage sein. Ich verwende verschiedene Körnungen Granit. Schotter 16/32 zum grob modelieren. Abdecken mit Feinsplitt 8/16 und darauf dann den hellen Sand 0/2 ca. 15-20cm für die Pflanzen. Zum Schluss wird er mit Kies 8/16 oder andere Material je nach Geschmack der Leute abgedeckt ( Kornstärke) um das verschieben und aufwühlen bei Wellenbewegungen zu vermeiden. Für den  Aufbau sollte immer ein Vlies auf die Folie gelegt werden egal welches Substrat du wählst. Ich verwende in unserer Gegend ( Südpfalz) diese Materialien seit über 10 Jahren ohne Probleme und sie sind im Preis noch recht angenehm. Muss aber dazusagen jede Gegend hat seine eigenen Materialien und Vorstellungen. Ich spreche daher nur wie es bei uns in der Gegend praktiziert wird .
Gruß Günter


----------



## Eckentaler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

ok danke

dann werd ichs auch so machen

Vlies drunter und dann was mit gefällt druff


----------



## Eckentaler (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

hab mir jetz nochmal GEdanken gemacht, was haltet Ihr davon?????????????

werde 1,15er epdm Folie nehmen, oben und unten 500er Vlies

den Schwimmbereich unter der Folie mit Mineralbeton gerade machen, und Folie legen

auf die Folie im Schwimmbereich Granitplatten

aussen sollte der GBagger die Böschung so ca 22,5 grad auf einen Meter tiefe gebaggert haben, ich habe lehmigen Boden

innen werde ich mit losen Granitsteinen 3x5 meter den Schwimmbereich Steine 1 meter hoch schlichten und gegen das gebaggerte legen, evtl mit Mineralbeton ausgleichen

funktioniert sowas??


----------



## martin karstens (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Hallo!
Mit den Granitplatten, meinst Du so ne Art Gehwegplatten (50x50cm), oder Fliesen (ca. 30x30cm)? Ich habe bei mir Waschbetonplatten als Bodenbelag genommen. Kannst Du auch in meiner Bilderalbum sehen. Und bin damit voll zufrieden. Lässt sich angenehm darauf gehen und gut sauber halten. (abketschern oder wer will auch absaugen von Laub und Mulm). Man sieht allerdings etwas die Fugen der Platten. Manche haben auch Natursteinplatten genommen (unregelmäßige Form) und die Fugen verfugt. Hat denn so einen mediteranen Stil.
Und noch eine Frage zu Deiner Böschungsneigung. Die 22,5°, heißt das flach ansteigend, oder meinst Du eher 67,5° Steigung, da Du auch den lehmigen Boden erwähnst. Bei der steilen Variante und dann nur die Steine lose legen. Das hält schon, nur darf man darauf dann nicht rumklettern. Man selber weiß das ja, aber wenn andere mal drin schwimmen kann immer mal was passieren. Dewnn die Steine werden durch den Wasserdruck ja nicht an die Folie gedrückt. Ich würde die Steine dann lieber mit Strasszementmischung vermörteln.


----------



## buzzi (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Hi Eckentaler,

hab deine Nachricht zu spät gesehen, wie siehts denn dieses WE  aus? Ich bin da, meine Pflanzen kommen heute...
Im Schwimmbereich habe ich auch überlegt, Platten oder Beton mit Kies zu verlegen. Letztendlich habe ich mich für eine Sandfarbene PVC-Folie entschieden und die mit Adheseal festgeklebt. Sieht gut aus und lässt sich leicht reinigen. Meine Böschung ist im Schwimmbereich übrigens fast 90°, im Lehmboden hält das gut und  jetzt mit dem Gegendruck vom Wasser dürfte das auch  so bleiben. Kannst dir die Sache ja vor Ort anschauen.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Eckentaler (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

hi jungs

Q karstens

ja Granitteressenplatten 

schon steil also bis weniger wie 90 grad halt, dassmit den 22,5 war n denkfehler

dachte halt so zwischen 45 und 90, je nach dem wies der BAgger hinbekommt is ja egal , bekomme 4 kantigen Granitbruch, also gebrochenen Zaunpfeiler, gebrochene Rabatten usw die dinger sind sauschwer will die nicht vermörteln ,vielleciht die oberste Reihe oder so, fals mal was is kann ich die wieder rausnehmen, 

Q buzzi ruf mich halt mal an

0171 83 85 87 0

we geht aber nicht


----------



## Eckentaler (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

quadratischen Granitbruch meinte ich


----------



## Eckentaler (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

mann der sch... REgen jeden  TAg

der Bagger steht jetz schon fast 2 Wochen bereit, mein Boden ist viel zu nass sagt der Baggerführer

_Gelöscht und korrigiert by Koi-Uwe_

hoffe heute gehts los

werd mal n Bildchen von meiner Baustelle reinstellen


----------



## Eckentaler (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

so Forumsgemeinde

Filter is gesetzt und das Loch fürn Schwimmteich ausgehoben

Filter is der Betonschachtring, da kommen noch Filterwaben rein

hier n paar Bildchen

heut kommt Vlies Epdm u Vlies drauf und dann schlichten wir mal ne schöne Granit Trockenmauer im Schwimmbereich

Für Anregungen und Kritik bin ich immer dankbar


----------



## Eckentaler (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

hi Jungs

hier der jetzige Stand!!

die Granit Trockenmauer wackelt noch a bissl, bis von aussen mit SAnd verfüllt ist
würde die Steine gern a bissl verkleben!

mit was ist es am besten zu verkleben unter Wasser?



und oben auf die Schwimmbereichabgrenzung einen Abdeckung aus Holz drauf!!

welches Holz ist am besten für unter Wasser geeignet?



als wir die Steine gestern(auch Sonnenschein)eingelegt haben hat die Folie super gespannt, jetzt sind Falten drin!

bekomm ich die irgentwie wieder raus?


----------



## günter-w (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Ich hab noch nie die Quater verklebt das heist ich kann dir keinen Kleber nennen. Zum hinterfüllen nehmen ich Granitschotter 16/32 der verkeilt sich mit den Quadern dann wackelt nichts mehr. Die Mauer sollte eine leichte Neigung nach hinten haben oder jede Reihe um 1cm zurückversetzen dann erreicht man den gleichen Effekt. Unterwasser verwend eich Lärche oder Duglasie und hatte damit noch keine Probleme. Gibt aber im Forum auch einige kritische Beiträge zu diesem Thema. 
Gruß Günter


----------



## Eckentaler (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Danke für den Tip

Granitschotter hinter die Trockenmauer im Schwimmbereich ist  auch ne super idee

ich wollte eigentlich die Folie wieder über die Trockenmauer in den TEich umschlagen und dann von aussen Sand oder Mineralbeton, also Schottergemisch 0-20 zwischen dem gebaggertem Lehm und dem Vlies(dann Folie) einfüllen

was hällts davon?

vor granitschotter auf dem Vlies hab ich a bissl Angst, Sauspitz das Zeug!!was is wenn da was an die Folie kommt? 

warum keinen normalen Schotter?


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Hi,

zwar ein ganz anderer Teich, aber ich habe Granitklumpen gerade "geklebt" mit einer Mischung 1 Teil Trasszement auf 4 Teile Kies (Sand) und ein Schlückchen Wasser. Muss aber drei, vier Tage aushärten.


----------



## günter-w (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Hi Eckentaler,
was verstehst du unter normalem Schotter. Granitschotter hab ich erwähnt um bei dem gleichen Material zu bleiben. Bei Mineralgemischen weis man in der Regel nicht genau was da alles drin ist. Letztendlich wird es egal sein ob du hinter oder vor das Vlies einfüllst. Bei 500 oder 900 Vlies hatte ich bisher mit Granit noch keine Probleme. Eins ist sicher hinter der Granit Wand drückt nur das Steingewicht auf das Vlies und die Folie. Hinter der Folie kommt der Gesammte Wasserdruck noch dazu. Das heist hinter der Folie solltest du nur Sand 0/2 verwenden. Das verdichten hinter der Folie ist dann auch noch so ein Thema für sich, wenn dann später der Wasseduck dazukommt kann es passieren das sich in diesem Bereich dann die Folie überdehnt. Zusätzlich solltest du die Granitmauer innen auch noch hinterfüttern allerdings dann mit feinerem Splitt das sie sauber an dem Flies anliegt und der Splitt die Zwischenräume ausfüllt dann wackelt auch die Granitwand nichtmehr. Du hast jetzt die Wahl wie du es machen willst
Gruß Günter


----------



## Eckentaler (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

hi

danke für die Antworten

werde hinten auffüllsand einbringen und voren a bissl Granitsplitt

sollte passen oder?


----------



## günter-w (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Das passt, vergess aber nicht den Sand gut einzuschlemmen und zu verdichten das er beim Wassereinfüllen unter der Folie nicht nachgeben kann
Gruß Günter


----------



## Eckentaler (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

werd ich machen

danke f die Tips

hab ja epdm die kann ja einiges ab oder?


----------



## Eckentaler (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

so jUngs weitergehts

folie umgeschlagen und aussen mit Brechsand verfüllt


----------



## Eckentaler (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

folie wieder normal ausgelegt und Wasser marsch


----------



## Eckentaler (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

vom Kies einfüllen hab ich Fotografieren vergessen,

fehlen auch noch 10 Tonnen

jetz noch RAnd modelieren alles verrohren, Filter in Betrieb setzen und gut iss

was haltet ihr von meinem WEiher/Schwimmteich??


----------



## buzzi (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Kommen da noch Pflanzen drumrum? Sieht noch bissel kahl aus. Ist das alles so grober Kies oder ist da noch was feineres drunter? Sonst werden die Pflanzen bei dir aber ganz schön kurz gehalten, quasi auf diät  . 
Sonst sieht das schon gut aus, mal sehen wenns fertig ist.
Das Wasser ist so schön klar...so wars bei mir auch mal  jetzt bin ich aber wieder auf dem  richtigen Weg - das Wasser ist jetzt gut 4 Wochen drin.
Die EPDM hat übrigens bei mir dasselbe gemacht - schön alle Falten gelegt und am nächsten Tag hatte ich 10cm Überhang an den Seiten und alles sah  aus. Aber mit Wasser ist das alles nicht mehr so schlimm.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Eckentaler (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Na klar kommen noch Pflanzen rein und feiner und feinster Kies auch nocht rein

hat wer Pflanzen zu vergeben im ERH Umkreis???????????????????


----------



## buzzi (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

Hi Eckentaler,

wegen der Pflanzen kannste gerne nächstes Jahr mal nachfragen  .
Ich habe da auch kräftig investiert. Und ein paar umliegende Teiche erleichtert. Allerdings nur was nicht so schwierig zu reinigen ist, also keine U-Pflanzen und so. Wer weiß was da sonst alles in den Teich gelangt was da nicht hinein soll...

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Eckentaler (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Steine im Schwimmteich ??*

mal noch ne Frage wegen dem Substrat

hab jetz a bissl Kies 16-32 drinn um alles zu beschweren

was würdet Ihr jetz empfehlen?


----------



## Christian48 (22. Okt. 2016)

Hallo

wir möchten uns auch gerne einen Schwimmteich mit Granitmauer anlegen. Der Schwimmbereich soll ca.4•10 werden. Bin mit aber mit Kieszone und Filtertechnik noch nicht im Klaren, da ich noch wenig Ahnung habe. Ganz grob beschrieben: Loch baggern Folie, Vlies rein, Betonsohle  gießen und Granitblöcke stapeln, wird dann der Zwischenraum hinter dem Granit mit Kies aufgefüllt? Kann man auf den Boden auch dünne Granitfliesen legen? Welche Filteranlagen machen Sinn? Habe mir  gestern Filteranlagen aus dem Koi- Bereich angesehenen. Bei uns  in NRW gibt es wenig Granitpools deswegen die vielen Fragen. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## breithecker (22. Okt. 2016)

darf ich aus Eigeninteresse mal fragen was ein Quadratmeter der Steine kosten?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Christian48 (23. Okt. 2016)

Soweit ich gesehen habe gibt es die von 150-300, je nachdem. Ebay bietet 24 Tonnen aus Polen für ca. 3500 Euro an. Meine bei 40cm Tiefe der Blöcke müsste 1 qm eine Tonne wiegen.  Beim Natursteinfritzen bei uns liegt der Preis bei ca.300.


----------

